# Vita spa circulating pump, what goes on these 2 tees??



## jayrod (Jan 22, 2015)

There's these 2 tees before and after the circulating pump. I have them circled in red. There was nothing there when I got this spa, so Im not sure if anything goes there. Maybe they connect together? Maybe Ozonator hookup??? Not sure but this is one of the last things I need to figure out before its all assembled. Right now water come out of both holes if I shoot the hose through it. Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2015)

Might be air bleed line to out board valves. Just guessing.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 22, 2015)

I agree with Neal or something like that. One is on the low pressure side of the pump the other the high pressure side. I can&#8217;t think of a reason they would connect together unless there was a check valve between them to let something drain down or such. 

They do some crazy things in pools I know that sometimes for safety they have bypass incase a valve stays shut and the heat comes on something wont explode. Or sometimes when you shut down or lose power there is water heating and it needs a place to go as a valve closed with the power loss. 

Best to find out from the manufacture what is what if you can.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2015)

This site has a diagram. they show one bleed valve and one return to heater
http://www.beachcomberhottubs.com/docs/default-source/owners'-guide/2011_owners_guide.pdf?sfvrsn=2


----------



## jayrod (Jan 22, 2015)

What "valves" are you referring to? Your losing me there.

Im wondering if water will come out of those holes when the pump is actually working and all hooked up? Looking at the picture, from the right side the water is coming out of the heater, into the top of that little circulating pump, and out of the front.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2015)

At  the linked site I was looking at the diagram on page 7 just under this heading
Equipment Configuration Diagrams
Please use these diagrams for component location on all Beachcomber models


----------

